# Tech Level removed? Glitch?



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Since I queried about it recently to a member of staff, I've just seen it missing much to my delight. :grin:

So, what happened? Has the idea been scrapped or are there plans for a new transfiguration of it?

Cheers.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It was there yesterday .. I remember seeing you still listed as a beginner .. and smiled :grin: thinking if you're a beginner then what am I .. sorcerer's apprentice ??


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> It was there yesterday .. I remember seeing you still listed as a beginner .. and smiled :grin: thinking if you're a beginner then what am I .. sorcerer's apprentice ??



You're right. It was there yesterday cos someone (who shall remain namless cos I haven't found out who it was:grin had changed my level from blank to beginner. I had to get Zaz to change it back. Now it's disappeared altogether.:4-dontkno


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I wonder is this is related to some of the upgrades that Jason's been working on. Plus he'll be putting the site down for a very short period to update some other stuff, so it could be a feature that will return - eventually.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

After all, John, now that's I'm reading that Kalim's level, too, had reverted to Beginner, it's possible that no-one was fiddling with your settings, but it was rather a side effect of Jason's upgrade work.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If you visited "Edit Profile" in CP and it was set to blank, the level would automatically default to 'Beginner' by virtue of your exit. Something I quite liked when I saw the outcome of. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

But I had changed it thru AdminCP, if you remember, and that change stuck to blank - contrary to the UserCP one. :smile:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Zazula said:


> But I had changed it thru AdminCP, if you remember, and that change stuck to blank - contrary to the UserCP one. :smile:


I realized with my own account, that once a user gets into that page, any exit subsequently would mean it defaults to 'Beginner' - this occurred after your blanking tweak. :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

ssssshhhhhhhh ... don't say it too loud in case anyone brings it back .. I just say good riddance (from the staff point of view) .. however perhaps anyone that has over 500 posts could be exempted, for example ..


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Kalim said:


> I realized with my own account, that once a user gets into that page, any exit subsequently would mean it defaults to 'Beginner' - this occurred after your blanking tweak. :wink:


Haha, you shouldn't be wandering in those shady places, like UserCP Options... :laugh:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Zazula my friend, that is very hard to do. :sigh:

It contains my DOB, which I *have *to decrease by one Earthly annual life cycle every time personal seasoning is reached. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I fully understand, Kalim; I can then send you over the script I've written for yours truly. :laugh:

(Alternative resolution: Simply delete the year that this world was blessed with your coming on it, and keep just the yearless date for people to tell you "Happy Birthday". :grin


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Also why are all signatures gone? from the new posts?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Wait they are back :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

They keep showing then not showing

How come I cant edit my posts in comments and announcements?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Forum Error. Kalim fails to recognize the importance value of a command named 'Birthday' (aside from making me look old). :grin: 

Alex/Go The Power, you don't have the ability to edit posts here. :wink:

I haven't experienced a signature glitch or the level indicator reappearing then disappearing yet. Seems to be brute forced for good. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

> you don't have the ability to edit posts here


But I can edit all my posts in the other sections except for the PR and General computer secruity and comments and announcements. Why is it like that


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I can edit my replies in all sections but here so far as I've tried.

I'll leave a Manager/Asst. or Admin. to answer to that, as it's not a choice I made. :grin:

I was wondering where KiddTech was BTW...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> After all, John, now that's I'm reading that Kalim's level, too, had reverted to Beginner, it's possible that no-one was fiddling with your settings, but it was rather a side effect of Jason's upgrade work.


In view of the other strange things that have been happening, I suspect you may well be right.




Zazula said:


> But I had changed it thru AdminCP, if you remember, and that change stuck to blank - contrary to the UserCP one. :smile:





Kalim said:


> I realized with my own account, that once a user gets into that page, any exit subsequently would mean it defaults to 'Beginner' - this occurred after your blanking tweak. :wink:


I hadn't been in to User CP Options so that is not the answer in this case. Zaz' suggestion is more likely to be the reason.



Zazula said:


> I fully understand, Kalim; I can then send you over the script I've written for yours truly. :laugh:


Have you got a script that does it in real time, not just in the forum? I need all the help I can get. :laugh:

EDIT: GtP is not wrong about sigs. They are visible in some posts and not in others. I'm sure Jason will get it all sorted out eventually - I hope. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Me two, it was properly from adding in the extra sections.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

That's what I experienced, it was not an explanation for the current happenings John.

There is obviously forum upgrade taking place as hardly any of the artciles can be accessed right now; I searched when need arose but it was fruitless. :sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Kalim said:


> That's what I experienced, it was not an explanation for the current happenings John.
> 
> There is obviously forum upgrade taking place as hardly any of the artciles can be accessed right now; I searched when need arose but it was fruitless. :sigh:


I appreciate what you said in the first comment. As for the second, Jason did warn that he would be doing "things" with the forum tonight. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to be a mod, so I will know what happens!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> I want to be a mod, so I will know what happens!


Patience my boy. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I will try :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Forum Error. Kalim fails to recognize the importance value of a command named 'Birthday' (aside from making me look old). :grin:


'Birthday' is not a command in my own system, just one of the legit POOL_HEADERs.



Kalim said:


> I was wondering where KiddTech was BTW...


KiddTech is just Jason's alter ego; a user node for testing purposes around the forum.


About the sig stigmata, the scientifically-sound answer has been provided here.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Alex/GTP

You cannot edit in the PR because we removed that very option. If it was available, we would not be able to fully understand where you might have problems, or what led you to provide a certain answer, and so on. Think of it just like an exam - you can't change your paper once you've handed it in, now can you? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

But this isn't an exam .. and after skimming through what has been written , I post only to see that I missed something or my brain coddled, I didn't finish my train of thought, what looked good when I was doing it rough didn't look so good at final print .. .. so I look for edit which ain't there.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If that's the sig. idea, then I'm quite fond of it. I think it's well assessed.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Kalim said:


> If that's the sig. idea, then I'm quite fond of it. I think it's well assessed.


I just backtracked over previous postings but I regret that your posting Alex, just doesn't make sense in this thread.. it would make sense in another one that I am involved .. but it seems out of place here .. can you explain what you meant pls .. 
thanks 

confused of Athens


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> I just backtracked over previous postings but I regret that your posting Alex, just doesn't make sense in this thread.. it would make sense in another one that I am involved .. but it seems out of place here .. can you explain what you meant pls ..
> thanks


Read end of post #26. :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:grin:
Thanks .. now your post makes sense ..:1angel:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> But this isn't an exam .. and after skimming through what has been written , I post only to see that I missed something or my brain coddled, I didn't finish my train of thought, what looked good when I was doing it rough didn't look so good at final print .. .. so I look for edit which ain't there.


Glas' comment was aimed at GtP in reference to Security fora, but you should be able to edit in this forum. I had a similar problem here sometime ago when I was a Team Member. I suggest you take it up with Dai.



Done_Fishin said:


> I just backtracked over previous postings but I regret that your posting Alex, just doesn't make sense in this thread.. it would make sense in another one that I am involved .. but it seems out of place here .. can you explain what you meant pls ..
> thanks
> 
> confused of Athens


This was my fault, I think. I mentioned the disappearing sigs as another example of strange things that were happening in addition to the Level item, with the result that both items ended up being discussed here.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

RE Editing Pots in Staff .. - it's not a major problem just means I have to double post 9n occasions when I realise that I have left something in mid air and pressed the wrong button .. 


as for my confusion .. it's sorted .,.. Alex (Kalim) made a reference to something several posts previously that I had missed when trying to see what he was referring to ..


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

JohnthePilot said:


> Glas' comment was aimed at GtP in reference to Security fora, but you should be able to edit in this forum. I had a similar problem here sometime ago when I was a Team Member. I suggest you take it up with Dai.


Not staff, but I know we members can't.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

btw I didn't say so but currently I can't edit in staff .. whether I should be able to or not is "not my say"

and since we are on teh subject .. since there are rules .. can't they be made simple whilst letting us poor underlings be informed of what we are allowed to do and what not? You asked me to join the team , I did , but the only rule I got was to check hardware problems first, when I was promoted to Mentor I asked what I supposed to do . . and was told to assist the techs .., I assume that it also still meant to keep checking the hardware .. but there seem to be no guidelines ..

Whilst rules help to keep things moving in orderly manner, there are always exceptions plus using common sense .. then Jason tells me that I have the ability to mark threads as resolved .. but I don't have the option .. 

so just how much do I and my colleagues know about our "powers" and how much should we know ..


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> btw I didn't say so but currently I can't edit in staff .. whether I should be able to or not is "not my say"


As a Mentor you should be able to.



> and since we are on teh subject .. since there are rules .. can't they be made simple whilst letting us poor underlings be informed of what we are allowed to do and what not? You asked me to join the team , I did , but the only rule I got was to check hardware problems first, when I was promoted to Mentor I asked what I supposed to do . . and was told to assist the techs .., I assume that it also still meant to keep checking the hardware .. but there seem to be no guidelines ..
> 
> Whilst rules help to keep things moving in orderly manner, there are always exceptions plus using common sense .. then Jason tells me that I have the ability to mark threads as resolved .. but I don't have the option ..
> 
> so just how much do I and my colleagues know about our "powers" and how much should we know ..


As a Mentor I didn't have any powers other than the ability to go into areas that Team Members and ordinary members couldn't. I saw my _rôle_ as Mentor to help and guide Team Members in addition to my normal duties as a Team Member.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Alex/GTP
> 
> You cannot edit in the PR because we removed that very option. If it was available, we would not be able to fully understand where you might have problems, or what led you to provide a certain answer, and so on. Think of it just like an exam - you can't change your paper once you've handed it in, now can you? :grin:


If I cheated :laugh:, Ok that makes sense for the PR, but why cant I edit them in *Comments and Announcements* and *General Computer Security*?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You should be able to edit, but only up to 30 minutes (I think) after your original post.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> You should be able to edit, but only up to 30 minutes (I think) after your original post.


I can edit my post within 3o min in the other section just not in Comments and Announcements and General Security.

Here is what it looks like in COmments and Announcments:









Here is what it looks like in Windows XP


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well pointed out GTP .. I think we are entitled to return and edit our thoughts in ANY thread .. and I am sure that all the female staff on the forum will agree with me .. :grin:

Ducking out of sight now to avoid imminent headache


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I suspect that the lack of editing is by design, although I'm not sure of the reasoning behind it.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> I suspect that the lack of editing is by design, although I'm not sure of the reasoning behind it.


Remember when I went through the same thing and Terrister got it changed?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I do John, but there are some forums where it is by design, rather than some kind of permissions thing. I'm not sure about Comments, for example.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Is there a way it can be fixed ? because as alot of you have properly realize I am not a really good with English, I try my best to explain something, but it does not always make sense or there will be alot of spelling mistakes.
I know I should always preview my post before posting (as I keep getting told in the PR :grin But i just forgot sometimes.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> Is there a way it can be fixed ? because as alot of you have properly realize I am not a really good with English, I try my best to explain something, but it does not always make sense or there will be alot of spelling mistakes.
> I know I should always preview my post before posting (as I keep getting told in the PR :grin But i just forgot sometimes.


There's nothing wrong with your english. As for previewing, I always do, yet I still miss some typos that I don't see until I read the published post.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Use Firefox and a Dictionary plug in. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

> There's nothing wrong with your english. As for previewing, I always do, yet I still miss some typos that I don't see until I read the published post.


Yea I also do that.



> Use Firefox and a Dictionary plug in.


I am using it already, it is properly because it is the Aussie version that I am still get mistakes :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Use Firefox and a Dictionary plug in. :grin:


There is also a spell checker add-on for IE.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

When I used to use IE, I had it installed I think it is better than the one for FF.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> Well pointed out GTP .. I think we are entitled to return and edit our thoughts in ANY thread .. and I am sure that all the female staff on the forum will agree with me .. :grin:
> 
> Ducking out of sight now to avoid imminent headache


Yes I agree with you, we should be able to edit out own posts.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> When I used to use IE, I had it installed I think it is better than the one for FF.


Careful, you could have opened a can of worms there. :laugh:

That was intended for the post before.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

JohnthePilot said:


> Careful, you could have opened a can of worms there. :laugh:
> 
> That was intended for the post before.





JohnthePilot said:


> There is also a spell checker add-on for IE.


Hehe, I think you opened it before him John. :laugh:

I can't edit in this forum, so any mistakes that I don't catch whilst typing, I'll inform you about in my next post. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I got the IE plug in from this forum, when I posted one day there was an ABC with a tick in it so I clicked it and then it installed it.


----------

